# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  القانون الجمركي

## هيثم الفقى

مادة ( 1 ) 
يقصد بالإقليم الجمركي الأراضي والمياه الإقليمية الخاضعة لسيادة الدولة ويجوز أن تنشأ فيه مناطق حرة لا يسرى عليها الأحكام الجمركية كليا أو جزئيا . 
مادة ( 2 ) 
الخط الجمركي هو الحدود السياسية الفاصلة بين الجمهورية العربية الليبية والدول المتاخمة لها وكذلك شواطئ البحار المحيطة بالجمهورية . 
مادة ( 3 ) 
يمتد نطاق الرقابة الجمركية البحري إلى مسافة تحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة وفقا لمقتضيات الرقابة على أن لا تقل عن الخط المحدد للمياه الإقليمية . 
أما النطاق البرى فيحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة وفقا لمقتضيات الرقابة . 
ويجوز أن تتخذ داخل النطاق تدابير خاصة لمرzاقبة البضائع التي تحدد بقرار منه . 
مادة ( 4 ) 
الدائر الجمركية هي النطاق الذي يحدده وزير الخزانة في كل ميناء بحري أو جوى يوجد فيه مركز للجمارك يرخص فيه بإتمام كل الإجراءات الجمركية أو بعضها وكذلك أي مكان أخر يحدده وزير الخزانة لإتمام الإجراءات فيه . 
مادة ( 5 ) 
1- تنشا المراكز والنقاط الجمركية وتحدد اختصاصاتها وأنواع البضائع المسموح بإتمام الإجراءات عليها بقرار من وزير الخزانة . 
2- تعتبر الدوائر والمراكز الجمركية ومراكز التفتيش أو أماكنه المعينة وقت نفاذ هذا القانون كأنها عينت أو حددت بمقتضى أحكامه. 
3- لا يجوز استيراد أو تصدير أية بضاعة إلى البلاد أو منها ألا عن طريق ما عينه الوزير من دوائر جمركية في المطارات أو المواني أو المراكز الجمركية ولا يجوز لأي وسيلة من وسائل النقل أن تعبر الحدود الجمركية الليبية ألا من مطار أو ميناء أو مركز جمركي ما لم يأذن المدير العام بغير ذلك . 
4- إذا لم يبين القرار الصادر بتعين دائرة جمركية حدودها بالدقة فتعتبر البضاعة داخل الدائرة الجمركية من وقت إبرازها للتفتيش الجمركي إلى أن تسحب بصورة نهائية بإذن الجمارك . 
مادة ( 6 ) 
يحدد وزير الخزانة بإعلان ينشر في الجريد الرسمية طريق النقل البرى بين الحدود والمراكز الجمركية . كما يحدد الأوقات والشروط التي يجوز بمقتضاها لوسائل النقل أن تعتبر الحدود الجمركية لنقل البضائع . 
مادة ( 7 ) 
يحدد وزير الخزانة بقرار منه أيام وساعات العمل الرسمية التي تكون أدارة الجمارك مفتوحة للتعامل مع الجمهور . 

الضرائب الجمركية 
مادة ( 8 ) 
تخضع البضائع التي تدخل أراضي الجمهورية لضرائب المقررة في التعريفة الجمركية علاوة على الضرائب والرسوم الأخرى المقررة وذلك ألا ما يستثنى بنص خاص . 
أما البضائع التي تخرج من أراضى الجمهورية فلا تخضع للضرائب الجمركية والرسوم الأخرى ألاما ورد بشأنه نص خاص. وتحصل الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم التي تستحق بمناسبة استيراد البضاعة أو تصديرها وفقا للقوانين والقرارات المنظمة لها ، ولا يجوز الإفراج عن أية بضاعة قبل إتمام الإجراءات الجمركية وأداء الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك في القانون . 
مادة ( 9 ) 
مع مراعاة أحكام هذا الفانون تجبى الضرائب المنصوص عليها في التعريفة الجمركية على البضائع المستوردة إلى الجمهورية والمصدرة منها . 
ويجوز أن تعدل التعريفة أو تستبدل بقرار من وزير الخزانة . 
كما يجوز بقرار منة فرض ضريبة إضافية لا تجاوز 5 % من الضريبة الجمركية المستحقة على بعض البضائع وتخصيص حصيلتها للأغراض التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من مجلس الوزراء . 
مادة ( 10 ) 
يجوز بقرار من وزير الخزانة منح الدول التي تبرم مع الجمهورية اتفاقيات تجارية تتضمن شرط الدولية الأكثر رعاية خفضا في سعر الضريبة الجمركية . 
مادة ( 11 ) 
يجوز بقرار من وزير الخزانة إخضاع البضائع التي يكون منشؤها أو مصدرها بلاد لم تبرم مع الجمهورية اتفاقيات تجارية تتضمن شرط الدولة الأكثر رعاية لضريبة إضافية . 
مادة ( 12 ) 
يجوز بقرار من وزير الخزانة إخضاع البضائع الواردة لضريبة تعويضية إذا كانت تتمتع في الخارج بإعانة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة عند التصدير . 
ويجوز كذلك اتخاذ تدبير مماثل في الحالات التي تخفض بها بعض الدول أسعار بضائعها أو تعمل بأية وسيلة أخرى على كساد منتجات الجمهورية بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر . 
مادة (13 ) 
يجب عرض قرارات وزير الخزانة المشار إليها في المواد ( 9 ، 10 ، 11 ، 12 ) على مجلس قيادة الثورة فور نفاذها ، وذلك لإصدار قانون بها فإذا لم يوافق المجلس على القرار الوزاري كله أو على بند من بنوده زال ما كان أثر من تاريخ صدور قرار المجلس ، وبقي نافذا بالنسبة للمدة الماضية . 
مادة ( 14 ) 
القرارات الصادرة بتعديل التعريفة الجمركية من وقت نفاذها على البضائع التي لم تكن قد أديت عنها الضرائب الجمركية ما لم ينص فيها على غير ذلك . 
أما البضائع المعدة للتصدير والتي أديت عنها قبل دخولها كاملة إلى الجمركية مبالغ لحساب الضريبة التي كانت تستحق عنها فيخضع الجزء الذي لم يدجل منها للتعريفة النافذة وقت دخوله . 
مادة ( 15 ) 
تؤدى الضرائب الجمركية على البضائع الخاضعة لضريبة قيمية أو نوعية حسب الحالة التي تكون عليها وقت تطبيق التعريفة الجمركية وطبقا لجداولها . 
ويجوز رد الضرائب الجمركية طبقا للقواعد والشروط التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الخزانة وذلك في الحالات التالية : 
1 – البضاعة التي يثبت أنها تلفت أثناء الرحلة أو أثناء خضوعها للرقابة الجمركية . 
2 – البضائع التي يعاد تصديرها خلال ستة أشهر من استيرادها إذا ثبت أنها كانت قد أرسلت خطأ للمستورد . 
3 – إذا تحقق أن الضريبة غير مستحقة قانونا . 
مادة ( 16 ) 
تحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة القواعد التي يتم بموجبها حساب الضريبة على البضائع الخاضعة للضريبة على أساس الوزن أو الكمية أو الحجم وحسابها على الغلافات والعبوات التي ترد فيها . 
مادة ( 17 ) 
إذا تغير أجراء من الإجراءات الجمركية فيما يتعلق بتصنيف البضاعة لفرض الضرائب عليها ونتج عن ذلك التغيير فرض ضرائب أقل ، فلا يرد لصاحبها أي جزء من الضريبة التي دفعت قبل ذلك التغيير . 
مادة ( 18 ) 
1- تؤدى ضرائب الاستيراد وفقا للتعريفة السارية وقت دفع تلك الضرائب . 
2- تؤدى ضرائب التصدير وفقا للتعريفة السارية وقت تقديم الإقرار بالضائع المراد تصديرها وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون . 
3- تؤدى الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم في الدائرة الجمركية وعلى رجل الجمارك أن يعطى ايصالا بذلك بالشكل الذي يحدده المدير العام ، وذلك فيما عدا الحالات التي ينص القانون فيها على خلاف ذلك . 
مادة ( 19 ) 
إذا كانت الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم السابق تحصيلها ناقصة عما يستحق قانونا أو ردت خطأ ، يجب على الشخص الذي دفع المبلغ الناقص أو رد إليه المبلغ خطأ أن يدفع المبلغ الناقص أو المبلغ الذي رد إليه خطأ بناء على طلب رجل الجمارك المختص . 
ويجوز لرجل الجمارك المختص أن لا يسلم أية بضاعة أخرى للشخص المذكور حتى يقوم بتسديد المبلغ المطالب بدفعة أو رده . 
مادة ( 20 ) 
إذا كان لدى الجمارك ما يحملها على الاعتقاد بأن القيمة التي تجبى على أساسها الضريبة القيمية والمقر بها غير وافية ، وكذلك عندما لا يكون تقدير القيمة أو تثنيها مقبولا لدى صاحب البضاعة جأز للجمارك أما أن تأخذ البضاعة بعد أن تدفع للمستورد المبلغ الذي أقر به ثمنا لها و5 % علاوة على ذلك وأن ترد له الضرائب والعوائد الأخرى التي دفعت خلال 15 يوما من تاريخ الإقرار أو أن تأخذ الضرائب المستحقة عينا . 
مادة ( 21 ) 
إذا صنفت البضاعة أو كان بالإمكان تصنيفها تصنيفا يضعها تخت بندين أو أكثر ونتج عن ذلك اختلاف في فئة الضريبة المستحقة عليها طبقت القواعد ألأتيه وذلك مع مراعاة القواعد التفسيرية الواردة في التعرية الجمركية . 
أ‌- إذا كان الخلاف قائما على خضوع البضاعة للضريبة أو الإعفاء منها خضعت البضاعة للضريبة وأديت عنها . 
ب‌- إذا كان الخلاف قائما بين فئتين أو أكثر للضريبة خضعت البضاعة للفئة الأعلى . 
مادة ( 22 ) 
تفرض ضرائب مستقلة على أوعية البضاعة غير العادية ألا إذا رأى المدير العام للجمارك أن هذه الأوعية هي تستعمل عأدة وعرفا لتعبئة البضاعة التي تحتويها ، واقتنع بالتناسب بين قيمة البضاعة وقيمة الوعاء . 
مادة ( 23 ) 
إذا قام نزع بين الجمارك وصاحب البضاعة حول مقدار الضرائب أو مستواها أو خول الضرائب الواجبة الدفع أو على مدى خضوع تلك البضاعة للضرائب وفقا لهذا القانون ، فان المبلغ الذي يقدره رجل الجمارك يعتبر الضريبة المناسبة والواجبة الأداء ألا إذا تقرر خلاف ذلك بناء على دعوى تقام وفقا لأحكام هذه المادة وفي هذه الخالة ، يجوز لصاحب البضاعة أن يذكر في نموذج يحدده المدير العام الأسباب التي جعلته يعارض في إذا الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب التي قدرها رجل الجمارك المختص وأن يدفع مع الاحتجاج المبلغ الذي طلبه رجل الجمارك كضرائب على تلك البضاعة . 
وعلى رجل الجمارك المختص بناء على طلب صاحب البضاعة وقبل سحبها من الدائرة الجمركية أن يكتب على الإيصال عبارة دفع مع الاحتجاج . 
ولا يجوز قبول الدعوى لاسترداد أي مبلغ دفع للجمارك باعتباره ضرائب مستحقة بالنسبة لأية بضاعة أي جزء من ذلك المبلغ ألا إذا أبرز صاحب البضاعة الإيصال الخاص بذلك الدفع وفقا لحكم الفقرة السابقة وأقيمت الدعوى خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ الدفع . 
المنع والتقييد 
مادة ( 24 ) 
كل بضاعة تدخل الجمهورية أو تخرج منها يجب أن تقدم عنها إقرار وأن تعرض على أقرب مركز جمركي وفقا لما تحدده أنظمة الجمارك وعلى كل مسافر أن يقدم نفسه لأقرب مركز جمركي وأن يقدم البيانات المطلوبة منه . 
مادة ( 25 ) 
تعتبر ممنوعة كل بضاعة لا يسمح باستيرادها أو تصديرها وإذا كان استيراد البضائع أو تصديرها خاضعا لقيود من أية جهة كانت فلا يسمح بإدخالها أو إخراجها ما لم تكن مستوفية للشروط المطلوبة . 
مادة ( 26 ) 
يحظر على السفن من أية حمولة كانت أن ترسو في غير المواني المعدة لذلك دون أذن سابق من الجمارك ألا في الظروف الناشئة طوارى بحرية أو قوة قاهرة وعلى ربابنة السفن في هذه الحالة أخطار أقرب مركز للجمارك . 
مادة ( 27 ) 
يحظر على الطائرات أن تجتاز الحدود في غير الأماكن المحددة لذلك أو تهبط أو تقلع في غير المطارات المزودة بمراكز جمركية ألا في حالات القوة القاهرة وعلى قادة الطائرات في هذه الحالة أن يقدموا تقريرا للجمارك وعليهم الإبلاغ عن الحوادث التي تقع عنها يقدموا تقريرا للجمارك وعليهم الإبلاغ عن الحوادث التي تقع عنها . 
مادة (28 ) 
لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يصعد على وسيلة نقل قادمة من الخارج موجود في ميناء أو مطار أو مركز جمركي ألا بترخيص من الجمارك ويستثني من ذلك موظفو الميناء والشرطة والصحة والمأذون لهم بمباشرة تلك المهام كل في دائرة اختصاصه . 
مادة ( 29 ) 
على ربابنة السفن والطائرات أو وكلائهم أو ممثليهم أن يقدموا بأسرع ما يمكن لأقرب مركز جمركي بيانا عن المكان الذي فقدت أو تحطمت أو طرحت فيه البضائع خالة فقد وسيلة النقل أو تحطيمها أو إرغامها على الرسوم أو الهبوط في غير الدائرة الجمركية . 
العناصر المميزة للبضائع 
مادة ( 30 ) 
منشأ البضاعة هو بلد إنتاجها سواء كانت من المحصولات الزراعية أو الطبيعية أو من المنتجات الصناعية وتحدد بقرار من الوزير المختص القواعد التي تعين منشاء البضاعة إذا تناولتها يد الصناعة في بلد غير بلد الأنتاج الأول . 
ويحدد وزير الخزانة الحالات التي يجب فيها تقديم المستندات الدالة على المنشأ 
مادة ( 31 ) 
مصدر البضاعة هو البلد الذي استوردت منه مباشرة . 
مادة ( 32 ) 
يحدد نوع البضاعة بالتسمية المبينة في جدول التعريفة الجمركية وإذا لم يوجد به تسمية خاصة للبضاعة الواردة فيصدر وزير الخزانة قرارات تشبيه بمعاملة البضاعة معاملة الأصناف والأقرب شبها بها ، وتنشر هذه القرارات في الجريدة الرسمية . 
مادة ( 33 ) 
تكون القيمة الواجب الاقرارعنها في حالة البضائع الواردة هي الثمن الذي تساوية في تاريخ تسجيل الإقرار الجمركي المقدم عنها في مركز الجمرك إذا عرضت للبيع في سوق منافسة حرة بين مشتر وبائع 
( مستقل أحدهما عن الآخر ) على أساس تسليمها للمشترى في ميناء أو مكان دخولها في البلد المستورد بافتراض تحمل البائع جميع التكاليف والضرائب والرسوم والنفقات المتعلقة بالبضائع حتى تاريخ تسليمها في ذلك الميناء أو المكان ولا يدخل في الثمن ما يتحمله المشترى من الضرائب والرسوم والنفقات الداخلة في البلد المستورد . 
ويقصد بالنفقات أجور النقل والشحن والتأمين والعمولة والسمسرة وغيرها حتى ميناء التفريغ فيما عدا ما يستحق من نفقات نقل الطرود الواردة بطريق البريد أو الجو فأنها تحسب على أساس الفئات التي يحدد المدير العام للجمارك وإذا كانت القيمة موضحة بنقد أجنبي أو بحسابات غير مقيمة فتقدر على أساس القيمة الفعلية للبضاعة مقومة بالعملة الوطنية في ميناء أو مكان الوصول وذلك وفقا للشروط والأوضاع الواردة في المواد التالية . 
مادة ( 34 ) 
بالنسبة للبضاعة المستوردة : 
يفترض في تقدير القيمة المشار إليها في المادة السابقة ما يأتي : 
1- إذا اشتريت البضاعة التي يراد تثمينها من الخارج سلمت في مكان الاستيراد بعد دفع مصروفات النقل والتأمين والعمولة والتفريغ وجميع النفقات الفرعية الأخرى باستثناء ضريبة الاستيراد . 
2- الثمن هو البدل الوحيد للبضاعة . 
3- لا يكون للبائع أو لأي شخص ذي علاقة تجارية بالبيع مصلحة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة في بيع البضاعة مرة أخرى أو التصرف فيها . 
4- ألا توجد بين البائع والمشترى أية علاقة تعاقدية أو تجارية ألا العلاقة الناشئة عن بيع البضاعة . 
5- ألا تتجاوز النفقات أو الخصم المطلوب القيمة المعتادة المسموح بها لمثل ذلك الخصم فيما يتعلق ببضائع من نوع مماثل . 
مادة ( 35 ) 
تكون القيمة التي يجب الإقرار عنها بالنسبة إلى البضائع المعدة للتصدير مساوية للسعر العادي للتصدير وقت تسجيل الإقرار الجمركي المقدم عنها مضافا إليه جميع المصاريف حتى مكان التصدير ، ولا تشمل هذه القيمة ضريبة الصادر وكذلك ضرائب الإنتاج وغيرها مما يرد على البضائع عند تصديرها . 
مادة ( 36 ) 
على صاحب البضاعة أن يقدم الفاتورة الأصلية الخاصة بها مصدقا عليها في الجهة الوارد منها من هيئة رسمية مختصة تقبلها الجمارك وذلك فيما عدا الحالات التي يحددها المدير العام للجمارك وللجمارك الحق في المطالبة بالمستندات والمكاتبات وغيرها المتعلقة بالصفقة دون أن تتقيد بما فيها أو بالفواتير نفسها . 
مادة ( 37 ) 
للمدير العام بإعلان ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية أن يعين تعريفة التثمين لأي صنف من البضائع المستوردة أو المصدرة وله أن يعدل تلك التعريفة وإذا تحددت قيمة أية بضاعة بتعريفة التثمين المذكورة فعلي الجمارك أن تثمن البضاعة وفقا للتعريفة ، ولا تلتزم الجمارك في تثمينها لأية بضاعة لا تشماها التعريفة المذكورة بالتقدير المبين في الإقرار أو في أية وثيقة مؤيدة له ولها أن تطلب في حالة الصادرات تقديم خطاب اعتماد يساعد على تثمين البضاعة بالنسبة المصدر . 
مادة ( 38 ) 
للجمارك أن تقدر قيمة البضاعة في حالة الشك في صحة القيمة المقر بها أو عدم وجود الفواتير أو حساب الناولون . 
وعليها أن يخطر مالك البضاعة بذلك التقدير ، ويجوز لمالك البضاعة إذا اعترض على التقدير أن يحيل الأمر إلى مدير عام الجمارك خلال 10 أيام من تاريخ أخطاره بذلك . 
مادة ( 39 ) 
تقبل البضائع الواردة أو الصادرة عن طريق البريد وفقا للاتفاقات البريدية الدولية وعلى مؤسسة البريد أن تعرض على الجمارك في حدود هذه الاتفاقات الطرود والرزم والملفات البريدية التي تستحق عنها الضرائب الجمركية أو تخضع لقيود أو إجراءات خاصة ويصدر بقرار من مدير عام الجمارك إجراءات تقدير الضرائب على البضائع المصدرة أو المستوردة والتخلي عنها بالاتفاق مع مدير عام مؤسسة البريد . 
مادة ( 40 ) 
يعتبر موظفو الجمارك الذين يصدر بتحديد وظيفتهم قرار من وزير الخزانة من مأموري الضبط القضائي وذلك في حدود اختصاصهم 
مادة ( 41 ) 
لرجال الجمارك المخولين الحق في تفتيش الأماكن والأشخاص والبضائع ووسائل النقل داخلي الدائرة الجمركية وفي الأماكن والمستودعات الخاضعة لإشراف الجمارك ، وللجمارك ، أن تتخذ كافة التدابير التي تراها كفيلة بمنع التهريب داخل الدائرة الجمركية . 
مادة (42 ) 
لرجال الجمارك المخولين حتى الصعود على السفن داخل نطاق الرقابة الجمركية لتفتيشها أو المطالبة بتقديم قوائم الشحن وغيرها من المستندات التي تقتضيها القواعد المقررة . 
وفي خالة الامتناع عن تقديم المستندات أو عدم وجودها أو الاشتباه في وجود بضائع مهربة أو ممنوعة تتخذ التدابير اللازمة بما في ذلك استعمال القوة لضبط البضائع والقياد السفينة إلى أقرب مركز للجمارك عند الاقتضاء . 
مادة ( 43 ) 
لرجال الجمارك الحق في ضبط البضائع الممنوعة أو المحتكرة متي كان وجودها مخالفا للقواعد المقررة في جميع جهات الجمهورية ولهم أيضا في خالة وجود شبهة قوية على التهريب الحق في تفتيش الأماكن والمحلات وفقا لأحكام القانون وداخل نطاق الرقابة والبحت عن البضائع المهربة . 
مادة ( 44 ) 
لرجال حرس الجمارك ومن يعاونهم من رجال الجهات الأخرى حق مطاردة البضائع المهربة ولهم أن يتابعوا ذلك عند خروجها من نطاق الرقابة الجمركية ، ولهم أيضا حق المعاينة والتفتيش على القوافل المارة في الصحراء عند الاشتباه في مخالفتها لأحكام القانون . 
ولهم في هذه لأحوال حق ضبط الأشخاص والبضائع ووسائل النقل واقتيادهم إلى أقرب مركز للجمرك ولهم في سبيل ذلك حرية التجول والمرور على طول الساحل أو أي جزء منه أو الشواطئ أو أي ميناء أو خليج أو أي طريق أو أي أراض عامة وكذلك المرور خلال الأراضي الخاصة في نطاق ( 5 ) كيلو متر من الحدود . 
مادة ( 45 ) 
لرجال الجمارك المخولين الحق في الاطلاع على الأوراق والمستندات والسجلات والوثائق أيا كان نوعها وضبطها عند وجود مخالفة وذلك لدى مؤسسات الملاحة والنقل وجميع الأشخاص الطبيعيين والمعنويين الذين لهم صلة بالعمليات الجمركية وعلى الأشخاص والموئسات المذكورة الاحتفاظ بهذه المستندات لمدة خمس سنوات . 
مادة ( 46 ) 
يجوز لرجال الجمارك القيام بواجباته المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة وأن يتخذ أحد التدابير الآتية : 
1- أن يصعد ويفتش في حدود اختصاصه أية وسيلة من وسائل النقل وله في سبيل ذلك فك للطرود وفتح الصناديق والإقفال وفحص جميع الوثائق المتعلقة بها . 
2- أن يتحفظ مؤقتا على أية بضاعة على متن أية وسيلة من وسائل النقل وله في سبيل ذلك قفل أبواب العنابر ووضع الأختام على البضائع والأقفال وكذلك نقلها إلى المخازن أو الدوائر الجمركية . 
3- أن يستجوب في حدود اختصاصه أيا كان من الأشخاص الموجودين على متن أية وسيلة من وسائل النقل ويجب على ربابنة وسائل النقل أن يقدموا لرجال الجمارك أثناء صعودهم كافة التسهيلات التي تمكنهم من القيام بواجباتهم وعليهم أن يقدموا كذلك إلى رجال الجمارك الذين يعهد أليهم البقاء على متن وسيلة النقل بقرار يصدر من مدير عام الجمارك المأوى والمأكل المناسب كلما اقتضت الضرورة ذلك . 
مادة ( 47 ) 
1- لا يسال رجل الجمارك عن أي ضبط قام بة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون إذا كان لذلك الضبط سبب معقول . 
2- إذا أسترد المالك وسيلة نقل أو بضاعة مضبوطة أو مقابلها وقررت المحكمة وجود سبب معقول للضبط كان هذا القرار مانعا من إقامة الدعوى ضد أي رجل جمارك بخصوص ذلك الضبط 
قوائم الشحن 
مادة ( 48 ) 
كل بضاعة واردة بطريق البحر يجب أن تسجيل في قائمة الشحن العامة والوحيدة لحمولة السفينة ( المانيفست ) ويجب أن توقع هذه القائمة من الربان وأن يذكروا فيها أسم السفينة وجنسيتها وأنواع البضائع وعدد طرودها وعلاماتها وأرقامها وأسم الشاحن والمرسل إليه وصفة الغلافات والمواني التي شحنت منها . 
فإذا كانت البضائع من الأنواع الممنوعة وجب تدوينها في القائمة بأسمائها الحقيقية. 
مادة ( 49 ) 
على ربابنة السفن أو من يمثلونهم أن يقدموا إلى مركز الجمارك خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من ساعة وصول السفينة على الأكثر – بدون حساب أيام العطلات الرسمية - قائمة الشحن الخاصة بالبضائع المشحونة عليها إلى الجمهورية وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة . 
وللجمارك في جميع الأحوال حق الإطلاع على قائمة الشحن العامة وجميع المستندات المتعلقة بالشحن وإذا كانت قائمة الشحن تتعلق بسفن لا تقوم برحلات منتظمة أو ليس لها وكلاء ملاحة في الجمهورية وكانت من المراكب الشراعية فيجب أن يوشر عليها من الجهات الجمركية في ميناء الشحن . 
مادة ( 50 ) 
على ربابنة السفن أو من يمثلونهم أن يقدموا خلال الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة كشوفا بأسماء ركابها وبجميع المؤن الخاصة بالسفينة بما في ذلك التبغ والخمور اللازمة للاستهلاك قيها وكذلك الأشياء الموجودة لدى عمال السفينة ( الطاقم ) والخاضعة للضريبة الجمركية ، وعليهم أن يضعوا ما يزيد عن حاجة السفينة من تلك الأصناف وقت رسوها في مخزن خاص يختم بخاتم الجمارك . 
مادة ( 51 ) 
لا يجوز خروج السفن مواني الجمهورية مشحونة أو فارعة ألا بترخيص من الجمارك ويشترط لإعطاء هذا الترخيص تقديم قائمة الشحن أو تعهد وكيل شركة الملاحة بتقديمها خلال ثلاثة أيام من خروج السفينة مالم تعفه الجمارك منها . 
مادة ( 52 ) 
لا يجوز أن تذكر في قائمة الشحن عدة طرود مقفلة ومجتمعة بأية طريقة كانت على أنها طرد واحد . 
مادة ( 53 ) 
لا يجوز فك أو تفريغ أية بضائع من السفن أو الناقلات أو الزوارق أو شحنها أو نقلها من سفينة إلى أخري ألا بترخيص من الجمارك . 
مادة ( 54 ) 
يكون ربابنة السفن أو من يمثلونهم مسئولين عن النقص في عدد الطرود أو محتوياتها أو في مقدار البضائع المنفرطة ( الصب ) إلى حين استلام البضاعة في المخازن الجمركية أو في المستودعات أو بمعرفة أصحاب الشأن وترفع هذه المسئولية عن النقص في محتويات الطرود إذا كانت قد سلمت بحالة ظاهرية سليمة ترجح معها حدوث النقص قبل الشحن ، ولا تكون الجهة القائمة على القائمة على إدارة المخازن أو المستودعات مسئولة عن النقص في هذه الخالة . 
وتحدد بقرار من المدير العام للجمارك نسبة التسامح في البضائع المنفرطة زيادة أو نقصا وكذلك النقص الجزئي في البضاعة الناشئ عن عوامل طبيعة أو نتيجة لضعف الغلافات وانسياب محتوياتها . 
مادة ( 55 ) 
إذا كان مقدار البضائع أو عدد الطرد المفرغة اقل مما هو مبين في الشحن وجب على ربان السفينة أو من يمثله إيضاح أسباب النقص وإذا كانت البضائع أو الطرود الناقصة لم تشخن أصلا ولم تفرغ أو فرغت في جهة أخرى يكون تبرير النقص مؤيدا بمستندات جدية وإذا تعذر تقديم هذه المستندات جاز إعطاء مهلة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر لتقديمها بشرط أخذ ضمان يكفل حقوق الجمارك . 
مادة ( 56 ) 
يجب أن يقدم عن البضائع المنقولة في الطائرات قوائم شحن من قادة الطائرات فور وصول الطائرة أو قبل سفرها وتسرى على هذه البضائع الأحكام الأخرى الخاصة بالبضائع المنقولة بالسفن . 
مادة ( 57 ) 
تسرى أحكام المواد ( 51 ، 52 ، 53 ، 54 ) على البضائع الواردة بطريق البر التي يحددها وزير الخزانة طبقا للمادة السادسة . 
ويجب عرض البضائع الواردة عن طريق البر على أقرب مركز الجمركي من الحدود وعلى أصحابها أو مرافقها أن يلزموا الطريق أو المسلك المؤدي مباشرة إلى هذا المركز . 
ويجب أن تقدم عن هذه البضائع قائمة شحن لكل وحدة من وحدات النقل وفقا لما جاء في المادة ( 48 ) من القانون . 
الإقرارات الجمركية 
مادة ( 58 ) 
يجب أن يقدم للجمارك إقرار تفصيلي ( شهادة إجراءات ) عن أية بضاعة قبل البدء في إتمام الإجراءات ولو كانت هذه البضاعة معفاة من الضرائب الجمركية . 
ويجب أن يتضمن هذا الإقرار جميع المعلومات والإيضاحات والعناصر التي تمكن من تطبيق الأنظمة الجمركية واستيفاء الضرائب عند الاقتضاء ويحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة نموذج هذا الإقرار والمستندات التي ترفق به . 
مادة ( 59 ) 
يكون تقديم الأفراد المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة من أصحاب البضائع أو وكلائهم المقبولين لدى الجمارك أو من المخلصين الجمركيين المرخص لهم ويعتبر الموقع على الإقرار مسئولا عن صحة ما يريد فيه وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بمسئولية صاحب البضاعة . 
مادة ( 60 ) 
يسجل الإقرار الجمركي لدى الجمارك برقم مسلسل بعد التحقق من تنفيذ أحكام المادتين السابقتين . 
مادة ( 61 ) 
لا يجوز تعديل الإيضاحات الواردة في الإقرار بعد تقديمه للجمارك ألا بعذر مقبول وترخيص كتابي من مدير الجمرك المختص وقبل تحديد الطرود المعدة للمعاينة ويجوز لرجال الجمارك أن يسمحوا بتعديل الإقرارات الواردة في قوائم الشحن زيادة أو نقصا ذا اعتقدوا أن الخطأ ناتج عن سهو أو خطأ عير عمدي وذلك مقابل رسم يحدده المدير العام للجمارك بحيث لا يتجاوز عشرين دينارا . 
مادة ( 62 ) 
يجوز لأصحاب البضائع أو ممثلهم أن يطلبوا الإطلاع على بضائعهم وفتحها وأخذ عينات منها عند الاقتضاء وذلك تخت أشراف الجمارك مقابل رسم يحدده المدير العام ، بحيث لا يتجاوز خمسة دنانير. 
مادة ( 63 ) 
يعتبر حامل أذن الإفراج الخاص بالبضاعة نائبا عن صاحبها في تسليمها ولا مسئولية على الجمارك من جراء تسليمها إليه . 
مادة ( 64 ) 
يعتبر مخلصا جمركيا كل خص طبيعي أو معنوي يقوم بإعداد الإقرار الجمركي وتوقيعه وتقديمه للجمارك وإتمام الإجراءات بالنسبة إلى البضائع لحساب الغير . 
ولا يجوز له مزاولة أعمال التخليص إلى بعد الحصول على ترخيص من الجمارك . 
وتحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة شروط الترخيص والرسوم التي تحصل مقابل ذلك الترخيص بحيث لا يتجاوز مائة دينار والنظام الخاص بالمخلصين والهيئة التأديبية التي تختص بالنظر فيما يرتكبونه من مخالفات والجزاءات التي توقع عبيهم . 
معاينة البضاعة وسحبها 

مادة ( 65 ) 
يتولى الجمرك بعد تسجيل الإقرار معاينة البضاعة والتحقق من نوعها وقيمتها ومنشئها ومن مطابقتها للإقرار والمستندات المتعلقة به وللجمرك معاينة جميع الطرود أو بعضها أو عدم معاينتها وفقا للقواعد التي يصدرها المدير العام . 
مادة ( 66 ) 
لا يجوز فتح الطرود للمعاينة ألا بحضور ذوى الشأن ومع ذلك يجوز للجمرك بإذن كتابي من الرئيس المختص فتح الطرود عند الاشتباه في وجود مواد ممنوعة دون حضور ذوى الشأن بعد مضي أسبوع من وقت إعلامهم ويحرر مخضر بدلك من اللجنة التي تشكل لهذا الغرض ، ومع ذلك يجوز بفرار من مدير الجمارك في حالة الضرورة العاجلة فتح الطرود دون حضور ذوى الشأن بواسطة اللجنة التي يشكلها لهذا الغرض 
مادة ( 67 ) 
تتم المعاينة في الدائرة الجمركية ويسمح قي بعض الخالات بأجرائها خارج هذه الدائرة بناء على طلب ذوى الشأن وعلى نفقتهم وفقا للقواعد التي يصدرها المدير العام للجمارك . 
مادة ( 68 ) 
للجمرك في جميع الأحوال إعادة معاينة البضاعة ما دامت تحت رقابته . 
مادة ( 69 ) 
للجمرك الحق في تحليل بعض المواد للتحقق من نوعها أو مواصفاتها أو مطابقتها للأنظمة الصحية والزراعية وغيرها ويجوز أن يتم التخليل بناء على طلب ذوى الشأن وعلى نفقتهم. 
ولذوي الشأن أن يعترضوا على نتيجة التخليل الذي تم بناء طلب الجمرك وأن يطالبوا بإعادته على نفقتهم . 
وتحدد القواعد المنظمة لهذه الإجراءات بقرار من وزير الخزانة . 
مادة ( 70 ) 
تتولى الجمارك إتلاف المواد التي يثبت التحليل أنها مضرة وذلك على نفقة أصحابها وبحضورهم ما لم يقوموا بإعادة تصديرها خلال مدة تحددها الجمارك . 
ويتم إتلاف تلك المواد في حضور ذوى الشأن في الميعاد تحدده الجمارك فادا تخلفوا عن الحضور يتم الإتلاف دون حضورهم ويحرر محضر بذلك . 
مادة ( 71 ) 
لا يجوز سحب البضاعة من الدائرة الجمركية قبل أداء الضرائب الجمركية والرسوم الأخرى المستحقة عليها . 
ألا أنه يجوز في بعض الحالات سحب البضائع لقاء ضمانات وشروط تحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة . 
أحكام عامة 
مادة( 72 ) 
يجوز إدخال البضائع أو نقلها من مكان إلى أخر في أراضى الجمهورية سواء في البر أو البحر أو الجو مع تعليق أداء الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم المقررة عليها ، ويشترط في ذلك تقديم الضمانات اللازمة لتأمين إذاء الضرائب والرسوم نقدا أو بكفالة مصرفية أو تعهدات مقبولة وفقا للشروط والأوضاع والضمانات والمدد التي يحددها وزير الخزانة . 

مادة ( 73 ) 
تخضع البضائع المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة للضريبة النافذة في تاريخ إداء الضرائب والرسوم المقررة عليها بصفة أمانة أو في تاريخ تسجيل التعهدات وذلك في حالة عدم مراعاة المدد المشار أليها في تلك المادة . 
مادة ( 74 ) 
يجوز نقل البضائع الوطنية والأجنبية التي أديت عنها الضرائب من ميناء إلى أخر في الجمهورية دون أن تمر على مواني أجنبية وفق الشروط الني تحددها الجمارك . 
مادة ( 75 ) 
البضائع الأجنبية التي لم تؤد عنها الضرائب الجمركية والتي لا تخضع لأحد الأنظمة الخاصة الواردة في هذا الفانون يجوز إعادتها للخارج أو نقلها من ميناء إلى أخر في الجمهورية بشرط تقديم الضمانات وإتباع الإجراءات التي يحددها المدير العام للجمارك . 
البضائع العابرة 
مادة ( 76 ) 
يجوز نقل البضائع الأجنبية المنشأ وفق نظام البضائع العابرة ،دون أن تأخذ طريق البحر سواء أدخلت هذه البضائع الخدود لتخرج مباشرة من حدود غيرها أو كانت مرسلة من أجد مراكز الجمارك إلى مركز أخر . 
مادة ( 77 ) 
لا يسمح باتخاذ الإجراءات المتعلقة بالبضائع العابرة ألا في مراكز الجمارك المخصصة لذلك وبعد إيداع قيمة الضرائب الجمركية والرسوم الأخرى المقررة على البضائع بصفة أمانة أو بعد تقديم تعهدات بإيصال البضائع إلى وجهتها في المدة المحددة . 
مادة ( 78 ) 
لا تخضع البضائع العابرة للتقييد والمنع ألا إذا نص على خلاف ذلك في القرارات الصادرة في هذا الصدد . 
مادة ( 79 ) 
يثبت وصول البضاعة إلى وجهتها في البلاد الأجنبية بتقديم شهادة من جمارك هذه البلاد باستلامها وللجمارك الحق في الإعفاء من تقديم تلك الشهادة أو قبول أي دليل أخر . 
مادة ( 80 ) 
يتم نقل البضائع وفق نظم العبور بكافة الوسائل على جميع الطرق التي تحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة تحت مسئولية موقع تعهد العبور . 
مادة ( 81 ) 
تسرى على البضائع المشار إليها في المادة السابقة الأحكام الخاصة بالإقرار الجمركي والعاينة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون . 

مادة ( 82 ) 
تختم البضائع العابرة أو وسيلة نقلها أو كلتاهما بالكيفية التي تحددها الجمارك ويكون موقع التعهد مسئولا عن تلف الأختام أو العبث بالبضاعة 
المستودعات 
مادة ( 83 ) 
يقصد بالمستودعات المخازن التي تقبل فيها البضائع الواردة دون دفع الضرائب عنها لمدد يحددها هذا القانون وتنقسم هذه المستودعات إلى نوعين مستودع عام وهو الذي تخزن فيه البضائع لحساب الغير ومستودع خاص وهو الذي يخزن فيه صاحب المستودع وارداته المرخص له بتخزينها فيه وتعتبر المستودعات جزاء من الدائرة الجمركية . 
المستودع العام 
مادة ( 84 ) 
أ ) يرخص بالعمل بنظام المستودع العام الجمركي بقرار من وزير الخزانة بناء على اقتراح مدير عام الجمارك . 
ب) 1- بالنسبة للمستودعات التي تديرها الجمارك فيحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة رسوم التخزين والنفقات الأخرى الواجب أداؤها للجمارك والضمانات الواجب تقديمها وغير ذلك من الأحكام المتعلقة بالمستودع . 
2-أما بالنسبة للمستودعات العامة التي تديرها هيئات أو مؤسسات عامة أو وحدة من وحدات القطاع العام فيحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة بالاتفاق مع الوزير المختص الشروط والأوضاع الخاصة بمواصفات المستودع وادارنة . 
ويصدر بتحديد رسوم التخزين في تلك المستودعات قرار من الوزير المختص . 
مادة ( 85 ) 
تحديد مدة بقاء البضائع في المستودع العام بشهرين ، ويجوز مدها شهرا عند الاقتصاد بناء على طلب خاص يوافق عليه مدير عام الجمارك ، أما بالنسبة للمواد القابلة للتلف والفساد أو الهلاك فيجب ألا تزيد المدة عن 24 ساعة . 
ويجوز في أحوال الضرورة خفض المدة بقرار من مدير عام الجمارك أو اطالتها . 
مادة ( 86 ) 
لا يسمح في المستودع العام بتخزين البضائع الممنوع والمتفجرات والمواد الشبيهة بها والمواد القابلة للالتهاب والبضائع التي تظهر فيها علامات الفساد وتلك التي يعرض وجودها في المستودع لأخطار أو قد تضر بجودة المنتجات الأخرى والبضائع التي يتطلب حفظها إنشاءات خاصة والبضائع المنفرطة ما لم يكن المستودع مخصصا لذلك . 
مادة ( 87 ) 
لا يقبل البضائع في المستودع العام إذا لم تكن مصحوبة ببيان إيداع ويقدم هذا البيان وتتم معاينة البضائع وفق الشروط التي تحددها الجمارك بالاتفاق مع الجهة الإدارية المشرفة على المستودع . 
مادة ( 88 ) 
للجمارك الحق في الرقابة على المستودعات العامة التي تديرها الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة أو وحدات القطاع العام الأخرى وتبقي الهيئة أو المؤسسة العامة المستثمرة المستودع مسئولة عن البضائع المودعة فيه وفقا لأحكام القوانين النافذة . 
مادة ( 89 ) 
تحل الهيئة أو المؤسسة أو الوحدة العامة المستثمرة للمستودع العام أمام الجمارك محل أصحاب البضائع المودعة لديها في جميع التزاماتهم الناشئة عن إيداع هذه البضائع . 
مادة ( 90 ) 
تباع البضائع المودعة في المستودع العام وفقا للأحكام المنصوص عليها في الباب التاسع إذا لم يقم أصحاب الشأن باءادتها إلى الخارج أو بدفع الضريبة الجمركية المقررة عليها في خلال مهلة الإيداع . 
مادة ( 91 ) 
للجمارك أن ترخيص في إجراء العمليات الآتية في المستودع العام تحت رقابتها . 
أ ) مزج المنتجات الأجنبية بأخرى أو محلية بقصد إعادة التصدير فقط ويشترط في هذه الحالة وضع علامات خاصة على الغلافات وتخصيص مكان مستقل لها . 
ب) نزع الأغلفة والنقل من وعاء إلى أخر وتجميع الطرود أو تجزئتها وإجراء جميع الأعمال التي يراد منها صيانة المنتجات أو تحسين مظهرها أو تسهيل تصريفها . 
مادة ( 92 ) 
تقدر الضرائب الجمركية على البضائع التي سبق تخزينها في المستودع العام على أساس وزنها وعددها عند التخزين وتكون الهيئة أو المؤسسة العامة أو وحدة القطاع العام المستثمرة للمستودع مسئولة عن الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة عن كل نقص أو ضياع أو تغيير في هذه البضائع ولا تستحق هذه الضرائب والرسوم إذا كان النقص أو الضياع أو التغيير نتيجة لأسباب طبيعية أو كان ناتجا عن قوة قاهرة أو حادث جبري . 
مادة (93 ) 
يجوز نقل البضائع من مستودع عام إلى مستودع عام أخر أو إلى أحد مراكز الجمارك بموجب تعهدات مضمونة ، وعلى موقعي هذه التعهدات أن يقدموا بموجب تعهدات مضمونة ، وعلى موقعي هذه التعهدات أن يقدموا شهادة إدخال إلى المستودع العام أو إلى المخازن لخزنها أو سحبها للاستهلاك أو وضعها تحت أي نظام جمركي أخر . 
المستودع الخاص 
مادة ( 94 ) 
يجوز الترخيص في إقامة مستودعات خاصة في الأماكن التي توجد بها مراكز للجمارك إذا دعت إلى ذلك ضرورة اقتصادية ، وتصفي أعمال المستودع الخاص عند إلغاء المركز الجمركي وذلك خلال ثلاثة أشهر على الأكثر . 
مادة ( 95 ) 
يصدر الترخيص في إقامة المستودع الخاص بقرار من وزير الخزانة بناء على اقتراح المدير العام للجمارك ويحدد القرار مكان المستودع والمقابل الواجب أداؤه سنويا والضمانات الواجب تقديمها والأحكام الأخرى . 
كما تحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة بالاتفاق مع الوزير المختص الشروط والأوضاع الخاصة بمواصفات المستودع وأدارته . 
مادة ( 96 ) 
يجب تقديم البضائع المودعة عند كل طلب من الجمرك ولا يصح التجاوز عن أي نقص يحدث لأي سبب ألا ما كان ناشئا عن أسباب طبيعية كالتبخر والجفاف والشرب أو نحو ذلك . 
مادة ( 97 ) 
لا يسمح بإيداع البضائع الممنوع استيرادها في المستودعات الخاصة ألا بإذن خاص من المدير العام للجمارك . 
مادة (98 ) 
تطبق أحكام المواد ( 85 ، 87 ، 88 ، 89 ، 93 ) على المستودعات الخاصة . 
السماح المؤقت 
مادة (99 ) 
تعفى بصفة مؤقتة من الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم المواد الأولية المستوردة بقصد تصنيعها في الجمهورية وكذلك الأصناف المستوردة لأجل إصلاحها أو تكملة صنعها . 
ويشترط للإعفاء أن يودع المستورد لذي الجمارك تأمينا أو ضمانا مصرفيا بقيمة الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة وأن يتم نقل المصنوعات والأصناف بمعرفة أو عن طريق الغير إلى منطقة حرة أو أن يتم تصديرها خلال سنة تاريخ الاستيراد فادا انقضت المدة دون إتمام ذلك أصبحت تلك الضرائب والرسوم وأجنبية الأداء ويجوز إطالة هذه المدة بقرار من وزير الخزانة كما يجوز لوزير الخزانة أو من ينيبه الإعفاء من تقديم التأمين الضمان المنصوص عليه طبقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار الضمان المنصوص عليه طبقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار منه . 
ويعتبر التصرف في المواد والأصناف المذكورة في غير الأغراض التي استوردت من أجلها تهريبا يعاقب عليه بالعقوبات المقررة في هذا القانون وذلك فيما عدا الحالات التي يتم فيها التصرف طبقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الخزانة . 
مادة ( 100 ) 
تعين بقرار من وزير الخزانة بالاتفاق مع وزير الصناعة المواد والأصناف التي يسرى عليها هذا النظام والعمليات الصناعية التي تنم عليها ونسبة السماح من عوادم الصناعة والشروط اللازمة لذلك . 
مادة ( 101 ) 
إذا كانت العمليات الصناعية التي تمت على الأصناف المشار إليها قد غيرت معالمها بحيث يصعب معها الاستدلال على عينتها فيكتفي بأن تكون المنتجات المصدرة مما يدخل في صنعها عادة الأصناف المستوردة ذاتها وذلك وفقا لقرار يصدره وزير الخزانة بالاتفاق مع وزير الصناعة 
الإفراج المؤقت 
مادة(102) 
يجوز الإفراج مؤقتا عن البضائع دون تحصيل الضرائب و الرسوم المقررة وذلك بالشروط و الأوضاع التي يحددها وزير الخزانة.ويضع وزير الخزانة لائحة خاصة تتضمن تيسير الإفراج عن البضائع التي ترد للوزارات والمصالح الحكومية والمؤسسات العامة والشركات التي تتبعها بالشروط و الإجراءات التي يحددها. 
رد الضرائب الجمركية 
مادة(103) 
يمكن أن تسترد – كليا أو جزئيا- الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم السابق تحصيلها على بعض المواد الأجنبية المستوردة التي استخدمت في صناعة المنتجات الوطنية المصدرة ألي الخارج بشرط نقل المصنوعات بمعرفة المستورد أو بمعرفة الغير الى منطقة حرة أو إعادة تصديرها خلال سنة من تاريخ أداء تلك الضرائب عنها وبعد تقديم المستندات الكافية لإثبات استعمال الأصناف المستوردة في إنتاج المصنوعات المطلوب تصديرها ويجوز إطالة المدة بقرار من وزير الخزانة. 
مادة(104) 
تعين بقرار من وزير الخزانة- بعد أخذ رأى وزيري الاقتصاد والصناعة المصنوعات التي ترد عنها الضرائب الجمركية والضرائب والرسوم الأخرى والعمليات الصناعية التي قتم عليها والمواد التي تدخلها ونسبتها والشروط اللازمة لدلك . 
مادة(105) 
إذا كنت العمليات الصناعية التي تمت على الأصناف المشار إليها قد غيرت معالمها بحيث يتعذر معها الاستدلال على عينتها فيجوز الاكتفاء بان تكون المنتجات المصدرة مما يدخل في صنعها عادة الأصناف المستوردة ذقتها وبشرط سبق استيراد هده الأصناف من الخارج. 
مادة(106) 
يجوز أن ترد- كليا أو جزئيا – الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم عند تصدير البضائع الأجنبية المستوردة التي لا يكون لها مثيل من المنتجات الوطنية وبشرط التثبت من عينتها وأن يتم التصدير خلال سنة من تاريخ دفع الضريبة عنها وذلك بالشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الخزانة بالاتفاق مع وزيري الصناعة و الاقتصاد حسب الأحوال. 
كما يجوز أن ترد – كليا أو جزئيا – الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم السابق تحصيلها عند تصدير معدات أو مهمات أو بضائع سبق استيرادها ورفض قبولها نهائيا لأي سبب من الأسباب ودلك بشرط إتمام تصديرها خلال سنة من تاريخ دفع الضريبة عنها 
مادة (107) 
يجوز أن ترد – كليا أو جزئيا – الضرائب و الرسوم السابق تحصيلها عند التصدير عن البضائع والمواد الوطنية إذا أعيد استيرادها من الخارج 
أو سحبها من المنطقة الحرة بالحالة التي كانت عليها عند التصدير أو عند دخولها المنطقة الحرة وذلك بالشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الخزانة. 
مادة(108) 
يعفى من الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم ومن المعاينة ودلك بشرط المعاملة بالمثل وفى حدود هده المعاملة وفقا لبيانات وزارة الخارجية 
1- ما يرد للاستعمال الشخصي إلى اعضاء السلكين الدبلوماسي والقنصلي من العملين (غيرالفخربين ) . وأعضاء هيئة الأمم المتحدة المقيدين في الجداول التي تصدرها وزارة الخارجية وكذلك ما يرد ألي أرواحهم وأولادهم القصر. 
2- ما تستورده السفارات و المفوضيات والقنصليات غير الفخرية وبعثة هيئة الأمم المتحدة للاستعمال الرسمي وتحدد السيارات التي يتناولها الإعفاء طبقا للبندين (1,2) بقرار من وزير الخزانة بالاتفاق مع وزير الخارجية 
3- ما يرد للاستعمال الشخصي بشرط المعاينة من أمتعة شخصية وأثاث وأدوات منزلية وكذلك سيارة واحدة مستعملة لكل موظف من الموظفين غير الدبلوماسي من غير المعينين محليا و الموفدين للعمل بالبعثات الدبلوماسية والقنصلية غير الفخرية والدين لا يستفد ون من الإعفاء المقرر في البند (1) بشرط أن يتم الاستيراد خلال ستة أشهر من وصول المستفيد من الإعفاء ويجوز لمدير عام الجمارك بموافقة وزارة الخارجية مد هدا الأجل, وتمنح الإعفاءات المشار أليها في البنود السابقة بعد اعتماد طلبات الإعفاء من رئيس البعثة الدبلوماسية أو القنصلية حسب الأحوال. 
4- الأمتعة الشخصية المستعملة المستوردة من قبل أعضاء السلك السياسي والقنصلي وغيرهم من موظفي الدولة الملتحقين للعمل بالبعثات الليبية في الخارج عندما يتقرر نقلهم من مقر عملهم إلى الجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية ودللك وفقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار للجنة الشعبية العامة للخزانة. 

مادة(109) 
يجوز بقرار من وزير الخزانة بناء على اقتراح وزارة الخارجية طبقا للتعديل الصادر بالقانون رقم 10 لسنة 1980 م إعفاء الأشياء المنصوص عليها في البند (1) من المادة السابقة من الضرائب والرسوم المشار إليها ودلك بالنسبة لبعض ذوى المكانة من غير الواطنيين بقصد المجاملة الدولية. 
مادة(110) 
مع عدم الإخلال بالإعفاءات المقررة بموجب قوانين أو قرارات خاصة أو تنفيذا لاتفاقيات تكون الحكومة طرفا فيها تعفي من الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الرسوم و الضرائب بشرط المعاينة 
1- الأمتعة الشخصية المستعملة الخاصة بالاجأنب القادمين إلى الجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية بقصد الاقامة فيها للمرة الأولى ولمدة لا تقل عن سنة ودلك بالشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للخزانة 
2- الأمتعة الشخصية الخاصة بالمسافرين ودلك باشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزيرالخزانة. 
طبقا للتعديل الصادر بالقانون رقم 10 لسنة 1981 
3-العينات التجارية ادا لم تكن لها قيمة تجارية. 
4-الأشياء الشخصية المجردة من أية صفة تجارية كالنياشين و الميداليات والجوائز الرياضية والعملية وغيرها من الأشياء المماثلة 
5- العينات التجارية ذات القيمة أو التي ترد بقصد عرضها بالمعارض الوطنية بشرط إعادة تصديرها خلال 6 اشهر من تاريخ استيرادها ويجوز مد هده المدة لمدة 6 اشهر أخرى بقرار من مدير عام الجمارك كما يجوز أعفاء ما ينقص من هده العينات داخل نطاق المعارض وفقا لما يقرره مدير عام الجمارك 
6- الأثاث و الأدوات والأمتعة الشخصية و السيارات التي سبق تصديرها من الجمهورية بصفة مؤقتة والخاصة بأشخاص يعتبر محل أقمتها الأصلي في الجمهورية. 
7- الأشياء التي تصدر للخارج ثم يعاد استيرادها وذلك بالشرط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الخزانة بناء على اقتراح مدير عام الجمارك . 
8- الأمتعة الشخصية المستعملة المستوردة من قبل الطلبة الوطنين و الأشخاص العائدين من المهجر لغرض التوطن وذلك وفقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للخزانة 
طبقا للتعديل الصادر بالقانون رقم 10 لسنة 1981 
9- الهدايا والهبات والعينات الواردة للوزارات ومصالحها 
10- ما يرد من الأشياء المذكورة في البند السابق الي الهيئات و المؤسسات العامة وألمجالس المحلية ويصدر باعفائها قرار من وزير الخزانة. 
11- الأشياء التي ترد بغرض الدعاية أو الأعلام ويصدر بإعفائها قرار من وزير الخزانة بناء على طلب الوزير المختص 
12- المهمات التي ترد من الخارج دون قيمة بدل تالف أو ناقص عن رسائل سبق توريدها أو رفض قبولها وحصلت الضرائب الجمركية عليها كاملة في حينها بشرط أن تتحقق الجمارك من دلك . 
13- الأشياء التي تقتضى العمليات التجارية مع الخارج استيرادها وذلك بشرط تصدير بضاعة من نفس القيمة والنوع من الانتاج المحلى ويصدر بتحديد هده الأشياء في كل حالة قرار من وزير المختص. 
14- البضائع التي نستورد بقصد الاسهام في التنمية الزراعية أو الصناعية أو الاقتصادية و التي تحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة بالاتفاق مع الوزير المختص. 
15- السمك الطازج و الحيوانات القرشية و الاسفنجية الخام الذي تلتقطه و تفرغه مراكب مسجلة محليا. 
16- البضائع التي تستوردها المؤسسات و الهيئات الخيرية والدينية والاجتماعية والنوادي الثقافية والرياضية بقصد استعمالها في الأغراض التي أنشئت من اجلها ول التي تحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة بناء على اقترا ح الوزير المختص . 
17- البضائع و السيارات الواردة إلي مكاتب المنظمات التحررية في الجمهورية العربية الليبية بقصد استعمالها في الأغراض الرسمية التي أنشئت من أجلها و التي تحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة . 
18- المعدات المسرحية و الفنية التي ينقلها الممثلون و الحيوانات المستوردة ل للاستعمال في الحفلات العامة. 
19- المؤن و مواد الوفود والمهمات اللازمة لسفن أعالي البحار و الطائرات في رحلاتها الخارجية وكذلك ما يلزم لاستعمال ركابها وملاحيها. 
مادة (111) 
1- إذا أعفيت بضاعة من دفع الضرائب الجمركية من أجل الغرض الذي ستستعمل فيه فانه يجوز للمدير العام للجمارك وفقا لما يراه أن يطلب من المستورد أن يودع مبلغا يعادل قيمة الضرائب الجمركية أو يقدم ضمانا بتلك القيمة وتعاد الوديعة أو يرد الضمان حسب الأحوال عندما تتحقق الجمارك بأن البضاعة قد استعملت في الغرض الذي استوردت من أجله. 
2- لا يجوز التصرف فيما تم إعفاؤه طبقا المواد 108 و 109 و110 إلي شخص لا يتمتع بالا إغفاء قبل أخطار الجمارك وسداد الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة وفقا لحالة هده الأشياء وقيمتها وقت سداد هده الضرائب والرسوم وطبقا للتعريفة الجمركية السارية في تاريخ السداد. 
مادة(112) 
لا يجوز لآي شخص القيام بتزويد السفن أو الطائرات بالمؤن و مواد الوقود والمهمات اللازمة في رحلاتها الخارجية وكذلك ما يلزم لا ستعمال ركابها و ملاحيها ألا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من الجمارك. 
يحدد وزير الخزانة القواعد الأجراءت الخاصة بتنضيم أعمال مموني السفن و الطائرات والشروط التي يجوز بمقتضاها الترخيص بمزاولة هده الأعمال وفقا لأحكام هدا القانون كما يحدد الرسوم التي تدفع مقابل ذلك الترخيص. 
مادة (113) 
تخضع البضائع التي تودع في الساحات والمخازن والمستودعات التي تديرها الجمارك لرسوم الخزن و الرسوم الإضافية الأخرى التي تقتضيها عمليات إيداع البضائع ومعاينتها وجميع ما تقدمه الجمارك من خدمات أخرى . 
أما البضائع التي تودع في المناطق الحرة فلا تخضع ألا لرسوم الأشغال للمناطق المودعة فيها ورسوم الخدمات التي تقدم إليها وتحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة أثمان المطبوعات ومعدل الرسوم عن الخدمات المشار إليها في الفقرتين السابقتين وللوزير أومن ينيبه خفض رسوم الخزن أو الإعفاء منها في الحالات التي يعينها . 
مادة (114) 
وتحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة أجور العمل الذي يقوم به رجال الجمارك وعمالها لحساب ذوى الشأن في غير أوقات العمل الرسمي أو خارج الدوائر الجمركية أو في المستودعات و المخازن التي تديرها المؤسسات والهيئات العامة وشركات القطاع العام . 
مادة (115) 
لا تدخل الرسوم والأجور المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين في نطاق الإعفاء أو رد الضرائب المشار في هذا القانون . 
مادة(116) 
تفرض على ربابنة السفن أو قادة الطائرات و وسائل النقل الأخرى غرامة لا قتل عن عشرين دينارا ولا تزيد عن مائتي ينار إذا لم يقدموا قوائم الشحن خلال المدة المقررة أو عدم وجودها. 
مادة(117) 
تفرض غرامة لا تقل عن عشرة دنانير ولا تزيد على دينارا في الأحوال الآتية 
1- عدم اتباع المخلصين الجمركيين الأنظمة التي تحدد واجباتهم 
2- عدم اتباع مموني السفن والطائرات القواعد و الأجراءات التي تنظم أعمالهم . 
3- عدم المحافظة على الأختام الموضوعة على الطرود أو وسائل النقل دون أن يؤدى ذلك إلي نقص أو تغيير في البضائع. 
4- تقديم بيانات خاطئة عن منشأ البضاعة أو نوعها. 
مادة(118) 
تفرض على رباينة السفن أو قادة الطائرات ووسائل النقل لأخرى غرامة لا تقل عن قيمة الضرائب الجمركية المعرضة للضياع ولا تزيد على مثليها فضلا عن الضرائب المستحقة ودلك في حالة النقص غير المبرو عما أدرج في قائمة الشحن في عدد الطرود أو محتوياتها أو البضائع المنفرطة 
مادة(119) 
تفرض الغرامات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة من مدير الجمارك المختص ويجب أداؤها خلال عشر يوما من تاريخ إعلان المخالفين بهذا القرار بخطاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم وصول ما لم يتظلم ذو الشأن بكتاب يقدم للمدير العام للجمارك خلال الخمسة عشر يوما المذكورة وللمدير العام في هذه الحالة أن يؤيد الغرامة أو يعدلها أو يلغيها . 
وتحصل الغرمات بطريق التضامن من الفاعلين والشركاء وذلك بطريق الحجز الادارى وتكون البضائع ضامنة لاستيفاء تلك الغرامات . 
ويجوز الطعن في قرارات المدير العام للجمارك خلال خمسة عشر يوما من إعلانها بخطاب موصى عليه ، مصحوب بعلم وصول وذلك أمام المحكمة المختصة ،ويكون حكم المحكمة نهائيا وغير قابل للطعن فيه . 
مادة ( 120) 
يعتبر تهريب إدخال البضائع من أي نوع إلى الجمهورية أو إخراجها منها بطرق غير مشروعة بدون أداء الضرائب الجمركية المستحقة كلها أو بعضها أو بالمخالفة للنظم المعمول بها في شان البضائع الممنوعة . 
ويعتبر في حكم التهريب عدم تقديم البيانات أو الإقرارات أو أية مستندات أخرى تتعلق بينان الشحنة أو تقارير المسئولين عن وسائل النقل أو تقديم مستندات أو فواتير مزورة أو خاطئة أو مصطنعة أو الإمتاع عن تقديم أي بيان أو إقرار أو مستند أو إعطاء معلومات كاذبة أو وضع علامة كاذبة أو إخفاء العلامات أو ارتكاب أي فعلى أخر يقصد التخلص من الضرائب الجمركية المستحقة كلها أو بعضها أو بالمخالفة للنظم المعمول بها في شان البضائع الممنوعة 
ولا يمنع إثبات التهريب عدم ضبط البضاعة . 
مادة ( 121 ) 
يعتبر في حكم التهريب ارتكاب أحد الأفعال الآتية :- 
1- وجود بضائع على متن وسيلة النقل لم تدرج بالكيفية المطلوبة في البيان وذلك بعد تفريغ الحمولة منها وأثناء وجودها داخل الحدود الجمركية . 
2- عدم وجود بضائع على متن وسيلة النقل كانت تحملها وكانت مدرجة في البيان أثناء وجودها داخل الحدود الجمركية باستثناء 
البضائع التي أفرغت بطريقة مشرعة . 
3 – عدم إبراز أية بضاعة لرجل الجمارك المختص تكون خاضعة للضرائب الجمركية ومدرجة في البيان أو الإقرار أو التقرير الآ إذا قدم المسئول عن وسيلة النقل إيضاحا كافيا عن تلك البضائع يقتنع به رجل الجمارك . 
4 – إغفال ما يجب أدراجه في قائمة الشحن . 
5 – شحن بضاعة خاضعة للرقابة الجمركية أو تفريغها أو نقلها من وسيلة نقل أيا كان نوعها أو رصيف أو مخزن أو دائرة جمركية أو مكان أخر إلى وسيلة نقل أخري أو إلى خارج الدائر الجمركية دون الحصول على ترخيص من الجمارك وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون . 
6 – نقل أو المساعدة في نقل بضاعة للرقابة الجمركية من أحدى وسائل النقل التي لم يقدم عنها بيان أو أي مستند أخر أو التي لم تذكر تلك البضاعة في بيانها أو في أي مستند أخر دون الحصول على ترخيص من الجمارك وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون . 
7 – حيازة بضائع أو نقلها داخل نطاق الرقابة الجمركية خلافا لأنظمة الجمارك . 
8 - اخفاء بضاعة مهربة أو قبول إيداعها أو حفظها أو المساعدة في حصول ذلك بأي وجه إذا كان من قام بذلك يعلم أن البضاعة مهربة . 
9 - عرقلة رجل الجمارك المختص أو أي شخص يقوم بمساعدته استخدم لمنع التهريب والاعتداء عليهم إذا كان قد حدث ذلك أثناء قيام المذكورين بمهامهم أو أثناء ضبط أية بضاعة تستحق المصادرة طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون . 
10 –انتزاع أو محاولة انتزاع أية بضاعة ضبطت تنفيذا لأحكام هذا القانون . 
11 – كسر أو تحطيم أو إيلاف بضاعة بأية طريقة كانت بقصد منع ضبطها أو التحفظ عليها سواء حدث ذلك قبل ضبط البضاعة أو أثناء 
12 - رسو السفن أو هبوط الطائرات أو وقوف وسائل النقل الأخرى داخل الدائرة الجمركية في عير الأماكن التي تحددها الجهات المختصة لذلك . 
13 – تفريغ البضائع داخل الدائرة الجمركية في غير الأماكن المخصصة لذلك . 
14 – مغادرة السفن أو الطائران أو وسائل النقل الأخرى الدائرة الجمركية دون ترخيص من الجمارك . 
15 – الدخول إلى الدائرة الجمركية أو الصعود إلى أحدى وسائل النقل القادمة من الخارج والموجودة في ميناء أو مطار أو مركز جمركي دون الحصول على ترخيص من الجمارك مع مراعاة موظفي المصالح والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة الذين تقضى طبيعة عملهم وجودهم في الدائرة الجمركية أو الميناء أو المطار أو المركز الجمركي . 
16 – إدخال البضائع إلى الجمهورية أو أخراجها منها أو الشروع في ذلك عن غير طريق المسالك أو المراكز الجمركية . 
17 – مخالفة نظم العبور أو المستودعات أو السماح المؤقت أو الإفراج المؤقت أو الإعفاءات . 
مادة ( 122 ) 
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد يقضي بها قانون أخر يعاقب على التهريب أو على الشروع فيه بغرامة يكون حدها الأقصى ثلاثة أمثال الضرائب الجمركية المستحقة مضافا إليها ثلاث أمثال قيمة البضاعة أو مبلغ مائة دينار – أيهما أكبر – بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر بالعقوبتين معا . 
وفي جميع الأحول فأنه يجوز للمحكمة علاوة على فرض العقوبات المشار إليها أن تحكم بمصادر البضائع موضوع التهريب كما يجوز لها أيضا أن تحكم بمصادرة وسائل النقل والأدوات والمواد التي استعملت في التهريب وذلك فيما عدا السفن والطائرات ما لم أعدت أو أجرت فعلا لهذا الغرض . 
وفي حالة العودة يجوز الحكم بمثلى العقوبة والتعويض وتنظر قضايا التهريب عندما تقيمها النيابة العامة وتحال إلى المحاكم على وجه الاستعجال . 
مادة (123 ) 
يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة في المادة السابقة كل من استرد أو شرع في استرداد الضرائب الجمركية أو المبالغ المدفوعة لحسابها أو ضرائب الإنتاج كلها أو بعضها بإحدى الوسائل المنصوص عليها في المادة 120 
مادة ( 124 ) 
مع عدم الإحلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون العقوبات أو غيره من القوانين :- 
1- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات أو بغرامة لا تتجاوز ألف دينار أو بالعقوبتين معا كل رجل من رجال الجمارك يسئ استعمال اختصاصه بأن يتواطا مع غيره على ضبط بضاعة أو وسيلة نقل على غير مقتضى القانون أو يسلم بغير وجه قانون بضاعة أو وسيلة نقل مضبوطة أو يتفق مع غيره على تسليمها أو على ضبط بضاعة أو وسيلة نقل تجب مصادرتها قانونا أو يتآمر مع أي شخص على تهريب البضاعة أو يتغاضى عن ذلك أو يشرك في فعل من الأفعال المذكورة . 
2- يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 226 من قانون العقوبات :- 
أ – كل رجل من رجال الجمارك يقبل رشوة أو عطية مكافأة 
لمخالفة حكم من أحكام هذا القانون . 
ب – كل شخص يقدم أو يضمن تقديم أو يعرض أو يعد بتقديم أو بضمان رشوة أو عطية أو مكافأة لأي رجل من رجال الجمارك أو يتواطأ معه لإغرائه بأية طريقة كانت على إهمال واجبه أو يعمد إلى التأثير عليه في القيام بأعماله سواء أكان ذلك عن طريق التهديد أو الوعد أو الوعيد . 
مادة ( 125 ) 
يعتبر ربابنة السفن وقادة الطائرات ووسائل النقل الأخرى مسئولين مدنيا عن كل مخالفة تتعلق بطاقم السفينة أو الطائرة أو وسيلة النقل وعليهم تقديم ضمانات مالية كافية لاستيفاء الضرائب والغرامات الجمركية المستحقة قانونا وفي حالة عدم تقديم الضمان المالي تكون السفن والطائرات ووسائل النقل الأخرى ضمانا لاستيفاء الضرائب والغرامات الجمركية . 
ويعتبر أصحاب البضائع مسئولين عن جميع أعمال مستخدميهم وعن أعمال مخلصيهم الجمركيين المتعلقة بأعداد البيانات والإجراءات الجمركية كما يسأل المخلصون الجمركيون عن أعمالهم وأعمال مستخدميهم في هذا الصدد . 
مادة ( 126 ) 
على مدير الجمارك المختص عند ضبط وسيلة نقل أو بضاعة ما أن يخطر صاحبها كتابة بضبطها وذلك بتسليم الأخطار إليه شخصا أو بإرساله بخطاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم وصول على محل أقامته أو أخر مكان معروف له . وتعتبر الوسيلة أو البضاعة في حكم المصادرة إذا لم يعترض مالكها أو الشخص الذي ضبطت لديه أمام المحكمة المختصة خلال شهر من تاريخ الإخطار بالضبط وللمحكمة أن تأمر بمصادرة البضاعة أو وسيلة النقل المضبوطة وتؤول إلى خزينة الجمارك كافة المبالغ التي تقضى بها المحكمة سواء باعتبارها ضرائب مستحقة أو غرامات على جرائم ومخالفات جمركية وذلك بعد استنزال مصاريف الدعوى والإجراءات . 
مادة ( 128 ) 
تتولى النيابة العامة أقامه الدعوى الجمركية أمام المحاكم الجنائية المختصة . 

مادة ( 129 ) 
يقع على من تتخذ ضده إجراءات جمركية جنائية وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون وكذلك على من يعترض على الضبط وفقا لنص المادة 125 عب إثبات واقعة أداء الضرائب الجمركية وكذلك إثبات شرعية استيراد البضاعة أو تصدير أو حملها أو شحنها أو تفريغها أو نقلها بطريق المرور برا أو بحرا من سفينة إلى أخرى أو بطريق الملاحة الساحلية . 
مادة ( 130 ) 
لا يجوز رفع الدعوى العمومية أو اتخاذ أية إجراءات في جرائم التهريب والمخالفات التي ترتكب أو يشتبه في ارتكابها ضد أحكام هذا القانون واللوائح والقرارات الصادرة بمقتضاه ألا بطلب كتابي من مدير عام الجمارك أو من يفوضه وزير الخزانة في ذلك . 
ولمدير العام للجمارك بدلا من اتخاذ الإجراءات المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة أن يجرى التصالح قبل رفع الدعوى وذلك فيما عدا الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 124 ويكون له كامل السلطة في أن يقبل من الجاني مبلغا لا يجاوز الحد الأقصى للغرامة المفروضة وذلك علاوة على المصادرة إذا كانت واجبة أو قيمة البضاعة التي كان يجب مصادرتها قانونا ولوزير الخزانة أن يفوض من يرى من رجال الجمارك سلطة إجراء الصلح في الحدود التي يعينها . 
ويترتب على التصالح انقضاء الآثار المترتبة على جريمة التهريب أو المخالفة على أن تقيد الواقعة سابقة جمركية ضد المتهم وتحرر له استمارة تشبيه . 
مادة ( 131 ) 
للجمارك حق التصرف في البضائع ووسائل النقل والأدوات والمواد التي حكم نهائيا بمصادرتها . 
مادة ( 132 ) 
للجمارك أن تبيع البضائع التي مضى عليها شهران في المخازن الجمركية أو على الأرصفة بعد موافقة مدير عام الجمارك . 
وللمدير العام للجمارك خفض هذه المدة في حالات الضرورة أما البضائع القابلة للنقصان أو التلف أو الحيوانات فلا يجوز إبقاؤها في الجمرك ألا لمدة 24 ساعة فإذا لم تسحب خلال هذه المدة يحرر الجمرك محضرا بإثبات حالتها ويبيعها من تلقاء نفسه دون حاجة إلى أخطار ذوى الشأن . 
وتسرى أحكام الفقرة الأولى على الأشياء التي يتركها المسافرين في المراكز الجمركية . 
مادة ( 133 ) 
للجمارك أن تبيع قبل صدور حكم المحكمة المختصة أو قرار من الجهة المختصة بحسب أحوال البضائع والأشياء القابلة للتلف أو المعرضة للانسياب أو النقصان والحيوانات التي تحفظ لديها أثر نزاع أو ضبط . 
ويجرى البيع بعد إثبات الظروف المبررة له بمخضر يحرره رجل الجمارك المختص فإذا قضى بعد البيع بإرجاع البضائع أو الأشياء المذكورة أو الحيوانات إلى صاحبها ، دفع له الباقي من ثمن البيع بعد استقطاع النفقات . 
مادة ( 134 ) 
للجمارك أن تبيع أيضا : 
1- البضائع ولأشياء التي ألت إليها تصالح أو تنازل . 
2- البضائع التي لم تسحب من المستودعات العامة أو المستودعات الخاصة خلال المهل المحددة وذلك مع مراعاة المادة 90 
3- بقايا البضائع والأشياء الضئيلة القيمة التي لم يعرق أصحابها ولم يطالب بها خلال شهرين . 
مادة ( 135 ) 
تجرى البيوع المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة بالشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الخزانة وتباع البضائع خالصة الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم ويدفع الثمن فورا . 
مادة ( 136 ) 
يوزع حاصل البيع وفق الترتب الآتي : 
1- نفقات البيع والمصروفات التي أنفقها الجمارك من أي نوع كانت . 
2- الضرائب الجمركية . 
3- الضرائب والرسوم الأخرى. 
4- المصروفات التي أنفقها صاحب المستودع . 
5- رسوم الخزن 
6- أجرة النقل ( النولون ) 
ويودع باقي ثمن البيع بالنسبة للبضائع المرخص باستيرادها بعد استقطاع المبالغ سالفة الذكر أمانة في خزينة الجمارك وعلى أصحاب الشأن أن يطالبوا به خلال ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ البيع وألا أصبح حقا للخزينة العامة . 
مادة ( 138 ) 
تحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة القواعد التي تتبع في توزيع مبالغ التعويضات والغرامات وقيم الأشياء المصادرة على المرشدين من قاموا بضبط الجريمة أو عاونوا في اكتشافها أو ضبطها في استيفاء المتصلة بها . 
مادة ( 139 ) 
تتمتع إدارة الجمارك من أجل تحصيل جميع الضرائب الجمركية والرسوم الأخرى التي تكلف بتحصيلها وتحصيل الغرامات والتعويضات والمصادرات والإستردادات بامتياز عام على أموال المكلفين المنقولة وغير المنقولة . حتى في حال الإفلاس وبالأفضلية على جميع الديون عدا المتعلقة منها بصيانة الأشياء والمصروفات القضائية . 
مادة ( 140 ) 
لا يحق لأحد أن يطالب الجمارك باسترداد ضرائب جمركية مضت على تأديتها أكثر من ثلاث سنوات ويبدأ حقه في المطالبة بالاسترداد من تاريخ أداء الضريبة . 
أن المبالغ المؤداة على سبيل الضمان والتأمين على مختلف أنواعها تحول نهائيا إلى الضرائب الجمركية والضرائب الأخرى ضمن المهل والشروط التي تحددها إدارة الجمارك وذلك إذا لم يقم أصحاب البضاعة خلال المهل المحددة بتقديم المستندات وإنجاز الشروط التي تمكن من تسوية وضع هذه الضمانات والتأمينات وفي هذه الحالة لا يجوز أن تزيد مدة المهل عن ستة أشهر وذلك باستثناء الضمانات التي تدفع لقاء سحب البضائع طبقا لنظام الإفراج المؤقت . 
وفي جميع الأحوال لا يجوز المطالبة بالرصيد المتبقي بعد مضي ثلاث سنوات على تاريخ دفع مبالغ الضمان والتأمين ألا إذا كان التأخير ناجما عن الإدارة . 
مادة ( 141 ) 
لوزير الخزانة أن يعقد أي اتفاق مع السلطات الجمركية في الأراضي المجاورة لتسهيل تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون والقوانين الجمركية الناقدة في تلك الأراضي . 
وتعد جميع الاتفاقات النافذة المفعول قبل نفاذ هذا القانون كأنها أبرمت بمقتضاه . 
مادة ( 142 ) 
تعنى العبارات الواردة في هذا القانون المعاني الآتية ألا إذا استوجب السياق خلاف ذلك : 
( الخارج ) تعني خارج الحدود الجمركية . 
( الحدود الجمركية ) تعني الساحل الليبي والحدود بين الجمهورية العربية الليبية والدول المجاورة ويعد في داخل الحدود الجمركية الطبقة الجوية فوق ذلك الساحل والحدود وكذلك أي صندل أو جسر عائم أو أية سفينة في أي ميناء أو مرفأ أو مرسى مقرر يكون مستعملا لنقل البضائع أو الأشخاص من أو إلى سفينة راسية أو أي مركب في أي مرفأ أو ميناء تنقل إلية أو منه رأسا البضائع الواردة أو الصادرة إلى الخارج من أو إلى سفينة أخرى . 
( الدائرة الجمركية ) تعني المكان الذي يعينه وزير الخزانة في أي مركز جمركي أو ميناء أو مطار جمركي لإيداع البضائع بقصد تفتيشها وإلى أن تدفع عنها الضريبة الجمركية وغيرها من الرسوم . 
( رجل الجمارك ) هو كل شخص يعمل في خدمة الجمارك في حدود الاختصاص المعهود إليه سواء أكان ذلك بموجب هذا القانون أو قانون الخدمة المدنية أو قانون هيئة حرس الجمارك . 
( المركز الجمركي ) هو كل مكان أعد لإتمام الإجراءات الجمركية . 
( التصدير ) نقل البضاعة من الجمهورية العربية الليبية عبر الحدود الجمركية . 
( بضاعة ) تعني الأموال المنقولة بأنواعها بما في ذلك الحيوانات . 
( الاستيراد ) نقل البضاعة إلى الجمهورية العربية الليبية عبر الحدود الجمركية . 
( وسيلة النقل ) الحيوانات والمراكب والسفن والطائرات والسيارات وجميع العربات الأخرى المستعملة لنقل البضائع . 
( المالك ) فيما يتعلق بالبضاعة أو وسيلة النقل هو المالك أو واضع اليد قانونا أو المستورد أو المصدر أو المرسل إليه أو الممثل أو الحائز وكذلك كل شخص خلاف رجال الجمارك يكون له حق التصرف في بضاعة أو وسيلة النقل أو له السيطرة عليها . 
( البضائع المحظورة ) هي البضائع التي يمنع هذا الفانون أو القوانين الأخرى استيرادها أو تصديرها . 
( الواردات المحظورة ، الصادرات المحظورة ) تدل على نفس المعني السابق . 
( البضائع المقيدة ) تعني البضائع التي قيد هذا القانون أو أي قانون أخر استيرادها ، أو تصديرها وتعني ( الواردات المقيدة والصادرات المقيدة ) معاني مماثلة . 
( سفينة ) تشمل جميع وسائل النقل البحري أيا كانت . 
( التهريب ) استيراد أو تصدير أو حمل البضائع بقصد الغش أو التهرب من أداء الضريبة الجمركية .أو تجنب الحظر أو القيد المروض بهذا القانون أو أي قانون أخر ويشمل كل شروع في ذلك وتعنى ( كلمة هرب والبضائع المهربة ) معاني مماثلة ( وقت الاستيراد أو التصدير ) الوقت الذي تنقل فيه البضاعة عبر الحدود الجمركية من ليبيا أو إليها . 
بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون الجمارك 
الصادر بالقانون رقم 67 لسنة 1972 م 
مؤتمر الشعب العام . 
تنفيذ لقرارات وتوصيات المؤتمرات الشعبية في دور انعقادها العادي الثالث لسنة 1389- 1390 من وفاة الرسول الموافق 1980 م والتي صاغها المتلقي العام للمؤتمرات الشعبية واللجان الشعبية والاتحادات والنقابات والروابط المهنية ( مؤتمر الشعب العام ) في دور انعقاده العادي السادس في الفترة من 27 صفر – غرة ربيع الأول 1390 من وفاة الرسول الموافق 3- 7 يناير 1981 ميلادي ، وبعد الاطلاع على قانون الجمارك الصادر بالقانون رقم 67 لسنة 1972 ميلادي 
صيغ القانون الآتي : 
المادة الأول 
يستبدل بالمادتين 108 فقرة 4, 110 فقرة 1, من قانون الجمارك المشار إليه النصوص الآتية 
(( مادة(108\ 4) 
الأمتعة الشخصية المستعملة المستوردة من قبل أعضاء السلك السياسي و القنصلي وغيرهم من موظفي الدولة الملتحقين للعمل بالبعثات الليبية في الخارج عندما يتقرر نقلهم من مقر عملهم إلى الجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية وذلك وفقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للخزانة . 
((مادة( 110\1) 
الأمتعة الشخصية المستعملة الخاصة بالأجانب القادمين إلى الجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية بقصد الإقامة فيها للمرة الأولى ولمدة لا تقل عن ستة ,وذلك وفقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للخزانة . 
الأمتعة الشخصية المستعملة المستوردة من قبل الطلبة الوطنيين والأشخاص العائدين من المهجر. لغرض التوطن ,وذلك وفقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للخزانة. 
المادة الثانية 
في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون لا تعتبر السيارات أو الأثاث من قبيل الأمتعة الشخصية , ويصدر بتحديد ما يعد من الأمتعة الشخصية قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للخزانة . 
المادة الثالثة 
ينشر هدا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية , ويعمل به من تاريخ صدوره. 
مؤتمر الشعب العام 
صدر في 26 جمادى الأخر 1390 من وفاة الرسول 
الموافق 2 مايو 1981 ميلادي

----------

